# Are you a fan of stir fry?



## gennie (Sep 17, 2019)

What are your favorite ingredients?  For me, a savory stir fry always begins with a quartered onion and ends with a dash of dark sesame oil.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2019)

Definitely onions; also a sesame oil finish.
Celery, sliced fresh garlic, thin sliced steak, water chesnuts, sometimes fresh green beans, snow peas, cabbage, a dash of soy sauce.


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 17, 2019)

*I like chicken, mushrooms and sweet peppers as main ingredients.  Not an onion fan, so I usually do not add them.  I have found several sweet & savory seasonings in the Asian section of the grocery store. I have a few I like. A favorite is Peanut sauce.  I have found, for the sauces, a little goes a long way, to prevent too strong of a flavor.  
Sometimes I will have the stir fry on its own, or serve it over rice or, more often ramen noodles (I rarely use the flavor packets, too much sodium).  I usually make enough for a meal plus left overs*


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm a real fan of stir fry.
I don't have any special recipes.
I try to use up whatever I have in the refrigerator.
My latest, Sauteed onions, Yellow pepper,mushrooms, chicken, curried noodles, honey garlic sauce, salt and pepper.


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 17, 2019)

I love sweet and sour chicken as a matter of fact I’m making it this week, is that considered a stir fry? I do fry the chicken in batter and then quickly pan fry the green peppers, onions and pineapple chunks then toss the sauce over all of it. I’m drooling thinking about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 17, 2019)

I enjoy a good stirfry but at home I fake it.

This version of crack slaw is easy, inexpensive and has the flavor elements of a traditional stir fry.

Fry and crumble 1/2 pound of hot breakfast sausage with a small diced onion and three or four cloves of minced garlic. Next, I add a 14-16 oz. bag of fresh coleslaw mix, 1 T sherry, 2T soy sauce, 1T toasted sesame oil. I cover the pan and let it cook on medium heat for 6 or 7 minutes until the cabbage collapses. I remove the lid and stir, cook another 3 or 4 minutes uncovered to allow any moisture to evaporate and serve. Leftovers can be heated in the microwave.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2019)

gennie said:


> What are your favorite ingredients?


I *love* stir fry
Ingredients?
Whatever my lady puts in there
I do recognize bamboo shoots and water chestnuts in there, oh, and onions
The nice thing I like, whatever she puts in there, I can eat all I want and not gain an ounce 
....aaand it's *gooood*


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Sep 17, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Definitely onions; also a sesame oil finish.
> Celery, sliced fresh garlic, thin sliced steak, water chesnuts, sometimes fresh green beans, snow peas, cabbage, a dash of soy sauce.


Now there’s someone who knows how to cook.


----------



## MeAgain (Sep 17, 2019)

We have stir fry and fried rice both often. Also we like egg rolls.


----------



## Wren (Sep 18, 2019)

I chop onions, red pepper, celery, cauliflower, mushrooms, drain oil from a can of tuna and fry the vegetables in that adding olive oil if necessary, then stir in  the tuna and maybe some rice, lots of black pepper and a touch of sea salt

Good thread gennie, it’s given me some ideas for other ingredients


----------



## toffee (Sep 18, 2019)

yes love all sorts of stir fry 'good for u too....left overs from sunday meals -also just add a few more veg ''


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 18, 2019)

Start with firm tofu cubes in a very hot, oiled pan. Add granulated garlic and turmeric. Toss the cubes until they're uniformly light brown. Add toasted sesame oil. Add thin sliced carrots and bok choy. Toss. Keep tossing until carrots are tender and can be cut with a wooden spoon. Add onions, lower flame, toss until onions are translucent, add chopped garlic, a few minutes later, add sundried tomatoes and mushrooms, toss. Add a pinch of powdered rosemary. Toss.  Cover on low heat for a few minutes, until mushrooms are just cooked, not rubbery, and tomatoes are softened. Finish with a few dashes of low-sodium soy sauce. Serve on seasoned rice. Bon appetit!


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 18, 2019)

MeAgain said:


> We have stir fry and fried rice both often. Also we like egg rolls.


Do you make your own egg rolls? Easy to do, once you get the hang of it. Better for you, too, without the extra garbage many big companies add.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 18, 2019)

gennie said:


> What are your favorite ingredients?  For me, a savory stir fry always begins with a quartered onion and ends with a dash of dark sesame oil.


Your post is right on for us. We eat very little meat and veggies are eaten stir-fried on a regular basis. It's not just Chinese-style stir fry. We'll use Indian curries or just a lot of various seasonings. Onion, carrots, peas, corn, muschrooms, green beans, zucchini, broccoli. cauliflower, whatever.....


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Do you make your own egg rolls? Easy to do, once you get the hang of it. Better for you, too, without the extra garbage many big companies add.


I make spring rolls but never tried egg rolls.  Frying is out of my wheelhouse.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 18, 2019)

StarSong said:


> I make spring rolls but never tried egg rolls.  Frying is out of my wheelhouse.



You bake them.

Go to your Asian grocery store.  Get spring roll wrappers.  Saute in toasted sesame oil: shredded cabbage, carrots and onion, until soft.  Allow to cool for about a half hour.  Mix in some sweet and sour sauce, bbq sauce, soy sauce.  Lay out a wrapper with a corner facing you, place about 4-5 tablespoons of mix, as above, on the sheet, start rolling up, tucking everything as you roll, lay on a baking sheet that has parchment paper on it, bake at 425 for about twenty minutes, checking to make sure nothing is burning, remove from the oven, let cool for ten minutes.  They'll be crispy and amazing.  ENJOY!  Everyone who has had my egg rolls tells me they are the best they've ever had.  Soon, they'll be telling you that, too! 

Once you master the basic egg roll moves, you can make rolls with pizza "stuff" in them, samosa "stuff," etc.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 18, 2019)

Will do!  Thanks for the tip - you're a wealth of wonderful vegan recipes!!!


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 18, 2019)

StarSong said:


> Will do!  Thanks for the tip - you're a wealth of wonderful vegan recipes!!!


After 42 years as a vegetarian, and the last 26 years a vegan, and with my culinary know-how, I am always happy to give ideas to those who wish to eat healthy foods that they prepare themselves.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 18, 2019)

New tip:  Go to a Greek/Mediterranean grocery store, and get jarred grape leaves that contain no sulfites. Pry one roll out, and cut about a fourth of it.  Chop, and put into scrambled tofu, along with onions and tomatoes, for an amazing taste treat at breakfast.  Have it on top of an injera, which you'll find at the same grocer, or buy a stack from your local Ethiopian restaurant.  For a sauce, try vegan sour cream mixed with a mild salsa.  You can also put a slice of vegan smoked Gouda on the scramble, cover on low heat, and wait until the cheese melts, before sliding the scramble out onto the injera.  I'm making myself hungry, no lie!  

Note: Injeras don't keep that well.  If I buy a large stack, I cut them in half, roll them, and separate them using wax paper in a freezer bag, that goes into the freezer. They'll keep forever!


----------



## StarSong (Sep 19, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> Start with firm tofu cubes in a very hot, oiled pan. Add granulated garlic and turmeric. Toss the cubes until they're uniformly light brown. Add toasted sesame oil. Add thin sliced carrots and bok choy. Toss. Keep tossing until carrots are tender and can be cut with a wooden spoon. Add onions, lower flame, toss until onions are translucent, add chopped garlic, a few minutes later, add sundried tomatoes and mushrooms, toss. Add a pinch of powdered rosemary. Toss.  Cover on low heat for a few minutes, until mushrooms are just cooked, not rubbery, and tomatoes are softened. Finish with a few dashes of low-sodium soy sauce. Serve on seasoned rice. Bon appetit!



I made this last night. Added some raw broccoli slaw and cabbage slaw (that I bought yesterday in anticipation of making the egg rolls you recommend above). Wow, was that easy - and really, really good! 

This morning I created a new file on my computer - TreeGuy Recipes! Thank you again for sharing your wisdom!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Love stir fry as long as they are not sautéed. Stir fry means heating the ingredients as opposed to cooking them to the point when they are soft.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 25, 2019)

Olive oil, broccoli, sliced onions and imitation crab meat (used to use shrimp).  I add ginger and make a sauce out of ketchup and water, then let that simmer.  I put it over Knorr's flavored rice, brown rice or quinoa.


----------



## jaquie (Oct 2, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> You bake them.
> 
> Go to your Asian grocery store.  Get spring roll wrappers.  Saute in toasted sesame oil: shredded cabbage, carrots and onion, until soft.  Allow to cool for about a half hour.  Mix in some sweet and sour sauce, bbq sauce, soy sauce.  Lay out a wrapper with a corner facing you, place about 4-5 tablespoons of mix, as above, on the sheet, start rolling up, tucking everything as you roll, lay on a baking sheet that has parchment paper on it, bake at 425 for about twenty minutes, checking to make sure nothing is burning, remove from the oven, let cool for ten minutes.  They'll be crispy and amazing.  ENJOY!  Everyone who has had my egg rolls tells me they are the best they've ever had.  Soon, they'll be telling you that, too!
> 
> Once you master the basic egg roll moves, you can make rolls with pizza "stuff" in them, samosa "stuff," etc.



Thanks!  I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 3, 2019)

I like stir fry, but my electric hob is just a little cool to do it properly.  As I understand it, the vegetables, and meat if using, are fried very quickly in a hot, uncovered pan or wok.  When I do make stir fry, I use whatever vegetables I happen to have, but I would generally include onion and peppers.   Tofu - YUCK!!  Wouldn't have it within a mile of my kitchen, and while I like sesame oil, I think it's easy to overdo it, so I don't often use it.


----------



## gennie (Oct 3, 2019)

I've seen recipes that call for frying or sauteing  in sesame oil but I prefer an unseasoned oil for that and sesame added at the end .  I think of it as flavoring much the same as vanilla is used to flavor cake batter


----------



## StarSong (Oct 3, 2019)

I love the flavor of sesame oil in stir fry and other Asian inspired meals.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 3, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Definitely onions; also a sesame oil finish.
> Celery, sliced fresh garlic, thin sliced steak, water chesnuts, sometimes fresh green beans, snow peas, cabbage, a dash of soy sauce.



That is my wife's recipe and it is good.


----------



## gennie (Oct 3, 2019)

I keep a bag of dried shiitake mushrooms in frig.  If I can remember to rehydrate early enough, I chop and add a few to finished dish.


----------

